# Craigslist Thread



## yokobirdie

Okay, guys, Craigslist is a dangerous place.  Just kidding! So I thought I'd start a thread where everybody can post the links of craigslist articles so that, if members are interested in a new flock member, they can look at the birds for adoption on craigslist, and where they are located! 
Key:
Cockatiel = Normal Listing
*Location* = Where they're at
*Cockatiel *= Free 'Tiel
Cockatiel = Baby


----------



## yokobirdie

craigslist articles expired....


----------



## RowdyTiel

Cool idea! I know we have the "The Craigslist 'I Want That Bird' Thread" - but this would be really handy for people possibly interested in a tiel!

I vote this be made a sticky.


----------



## Colorguarder08

theres a few on my local craigslist I want one especially because it's being caged with a jenday in a tiny "cockatiel starter kit" cage and of course the owner wants them both to go to the same home but list the jenday as a sun conure which isn't correct.


----------



## Colorguarder08

I wouldn't mind having a Jenday but I can't afford two extra birds when I'm not allowed to work.


----------



## yokobirdie

I agree, Rowdy! I'll ask Renae.  Colorguarder08, that's so sad! I hope they go to a good home with a good owner who can give them a new cage.


----------



## Colorguarder08

Well if I happen to win the lottery in the next couple days I will gladly increase my number of tiels from 1 to however many I decide. Until then I will just hope whoever they go to is a good owner who will buy them EACH a new cage.


----------



## yokobirdie

Yes. Same here.


----------



## yokobirdie

Just so you know, anybody can post Craigslist Cockatiel links on here!


----------



## RowdyTiel

I saw a few yesterday I'll post today! ^^


----------



## CaliTiels

Yay! You got it sticked. I forbid myself to go on Craigslist, so you won't see me on this thread. 

Last time I was on Craigslist, I took home a baby budgie. I still have him too. No more Craigslist for me :blush:


----------



## yokobirdie

Haha! Yup, Craigslist is a VERY dangerous place! Shield your eyes, Stephanie!


----------



## yokobirdie

Got one! 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/for/4731075477.html
Male Normal

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4731235096.html
Lutino Male (Freddy)


----------



## RowdyTiel

*Indiana*:

Southern Indiana - Evansville Area
https://evansville.craigslist.org/for/4724103857.html
DYC and Cinnamon. Two males. (The ad says male and female but they both look pretty male to me! ) Both around 1-2 yrs old.

Indianapolis Area - Greenwood, IN
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/for/4723801129.html
Lutino. Female, 6yrs old.


_________________________________________________________



*Kentucky*:

Louisville, KY
http://louisville.craigslist.org/pet/4718956829.html
All normal greys. Two males, one female.

Louisville, KY
http://louisville.craigslist.org/pet/4710374230.html
8 cockatiels. Greys, Pearls, Pied(s).


_________________________________________________________



*Missouri*:

St. Louis area - Wright City, MO
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/4680001894.html
Grey (split to pearl). Male.

St. Louis area - Bunker Hill, MO
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/4700227150.html
Cinnamon. Unknown. 7 months.

*St. Louis area - Flourissant, MO
FREE!!
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/4725531084.html
Pearl. Female. 4 yrs old.*

Southeast Missouri - Campbell, MO
http://semo.craigslist.org/pet/4686724514.html
Normal Grey. Male. 10 months old.


----------



## yokobirdie

*Southern CA:*

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4715149403.html
Normal Male

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4693839017.html
Albino Pair

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bar/4714329538.html
Normal Male

http://ventura.craigslist.org/for/4724210986.html
Lutino

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4690365445.html
Sounds like a Whiteface Male (no pic)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/4656958098.html
Many Parent-Fed Tiels

http://ventura.craigslist.org/for/4685286850.html
Sounds like Male Normal (no pic)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/fod/4725697513.html
Lutinos, Pearls, and Cinnamons

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4680768368.html
Whiteface and Normal Babies

Okay, Done!


----------



## yokobirdie

Yeah Rowdy! We need more people!


----------



## yokobirdie

*Southern California*

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/4726497187.html
Male and Female Normal Grey


----------



## yokobirdie

*Miami-ish Area*
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/grd/4690693586.html
Male Normal Grey + Two Females

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/grd/4714095086.html
Baby Normal

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/for/4680919901.html
Normal Female

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/4661249533.html
2 Baby Whiteface

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/grd/4686334434.html
Male (no pic)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/4686343087.html
Male Normal

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/4669705719.html
Lutino and Normal (one male one female, can't tell)


----------



## BirdFanatic

WOw i live in lancaster 1 hour away but though's are way to $$$ instead of buying adopt like i did .+u usually get cages food toys


----------



## yokobirdie

Yeah, adopting is nicer because there are so many birds who need homes. Some of these birds too!


----------



## yokobirdie

*Los Angeles*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/for/4727694729.html
Sweet Cinnamon Pearl-Pied Female for Adoption(Crest Pulled off by Cagemate) 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/for/4728429290.html
Many Tiels


----------



## moonchild

I've been so good at avoiding Craigslist temptation, but this one...I hope she finds a great home.

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/4734207866.html


----------



## Tisena

That is the nicest ad I've seen, I think


----------



## yokobirdie

Awww!  So cute! I hope she gets a good home, too.


----------



## yokobirdie

*Los Angeles*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/for/4737393963.html
Cockatiel, most likely normal or whiteface.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/for/4731075477.html
Male Normal


----------



## Lemonharold

Hi Everyone:
This forum is really wonderful and supportive and helpful! I have not posted before today because our cockatiels were not long with us...

Sadly, our two baby cockatiels both died...our vet said the pet store should not have sold us babies that were not weined as we were not experienced enough for them and they were too fragile...we did our best but we obviously didn't know what we were getting ourselves into.

Our hearts are broken and we can't bear to adopt again.

I am wondering if anyone could suggest how I might sell or donate our bird related items.
I reached out to a rescue online but never heard back, i posted on craigslist and no takers. I have two cages, two travelers, lots of food, toys, glass cages with heating pads, etc. I hate to throw them away-I paid $1000 for all of this stuff and our babies were only with us 2 and 4 weeks.

Any suggestions would be helpful. We live in Chicago. Most items too big to ship.

Since there are so many bird families on this forum, if anyone is near Chicago and can pick up everything it is yours. We just want it to go to someone that needs them and that won't just resell it.


----------



## yokobirdie

Oh no! I'm so sorry for you.  I'm sure you will find them a good home.


----------



## Pippitha

Have you ever seen cockatiels like these before?? 

http://ventura.craigslist.org/pet/4782424342.html


----------



## Vickitiel

Pippitha said:


> Have you ever seen cockatiels like these before??
> 
> http://ventura.craigslist.org/pet/4782424342.html


Yes. Those are sick birds. The yellow cast to them is an indication of an unhealthy liver.


----------



## RowdyTiel

Not Craigslist, but these three are at a VERY high-kill shelter in Owensboro, KY! 
https://www.facebook.com/FriendsofDaviessCountyAnimalShelter/posts/761526143930660

I've been in contact with the director about meeting them and seeing if it would be possible to separate them (I only have room and time for one more in my home!), and I'm trying to get my Dad on board. They don't much about them. It looks like there's two females and a male. No idea on ages. No idea if they're tame or not, because they are scared out of their minds right now. 
Whether or not I'm able to adopt one or not, please PLEASE share this as much as you can! They're terrified right now. They need a rescue or an adopter! I've sent out emails to a couple of bird rescues and shared with a few people I know for now.


----------



## yokobirdie

Oh no! Hopefully they will get a new home, I am sharing this, with everyone I know.


----------



## RowdyTiel

They made it to foster, thank God, but they're still looking for a home!


----------



## yokobirdie

Just saw this! Yay!


----------



## yokobirdie

*Los Angeles*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/for/4949351910.html
Female Normal Grey

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/for/4937715808.html
Many Tiels (M/F)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/for/4935224689.html
Male Pied, gorgeous bird 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/for/4943366518.html
Many Tiels (M/F)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/fod/4950347180.html
Hand-fed Pied Babies

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/grd/4944659685.html
Many Tiels (M/F)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4937146140.html
Cinnamon Pair looking for a forever home

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4930194205.html
Grey Female

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4905999783.html
11-year-old Normal Male

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/grd/4910919925.html
Male and Female Pair (Pied/Lutino)

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/grd/4912168988.html
Hand-Fed Babies

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/4950338521.html
Tame Babies

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/for/4944808854.html
Bonded Breeding Pair (Male - lutino, Female - cinnamon/split to whiteface)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/4944657125.html
Many Cocktails? p *Cockatiels)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/grd/4932387823.html
Many Tiels (M/F)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4910369556.html
Lutino and Pied Tiels

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/4893336662.html
Hand-fed Lutino/Pied Babies

*Non-Tiel Section*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/grd/4931274114.html
Group of Budgies

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/grd/4949603942.html
Lovebird Pair

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/4884640381.html
Indian Ringneck (Owner also has tiels for sale)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/4896375222.html
Budgie Pair


----------

